# martin savannah longbow



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

The Savannah is as good a bow as any around . A sweet , quick and easy to point bow at a good price. Larry Hatfield know their stuff !. Good choice.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

nock shooter said:


> Thinking about buying a Savannah longbow. Anyone shot this bow? The reviews I've read say it's a great bow. Shoots fast, no hand shock. Give me your input! Right now I'm shooting the anniverary edition Kodiak Magnum. It shoots great no hand shock but I'm getting some finger pinch. Probably from the short 52 inch length?


 I've not shot the Savannah, but I was looking at Martin for a Tred Barta Longbow when I came across a Viper, which I bought.. But in my discovery process on the Barta and Viper, the Savannah popped up frequently as another bow to seriously consider and Savannah was once probably considered Martins best longbow and if once, don't know why not still...

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*Martin Savannah*




















I just purchased a like new 2004 50# Martin Savannah longbow...this bow is as sweet to shoot as it is to look at. I have a 30" DL and have not experienced any finger-pinch at full draw...she draws smooth and at release the only feedback you get is the thud of the arrow rocking the target...this is possibly the best longbow or recurve I've ever shot. You'll love it!:wink:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a 40#er, sold it (stupid, stupid) just sent my money off for another in 45# this time. Can't wait for it to show up. They are beautiful bows that are smooth, fast and quiet. The grip is fairly small and skinny but with a Sure-grip wrap on, perfect for me. Hopefully the new one will show so I can take it antelope hunting on the 20th. New price is pretty high, but used ones in the $300 range are a good buy.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I own a 55lb Savannah, it shoots the same speed as my Predator recurve (54lbs) - it is a well made bow, some claim they have hand shock with them, I do not (I have other longbows with more shock). My loves heavy arrows 11-12 grains per lb. It is still my favorite bow and I have tried hard to find one I like more. The limbs are wider than most longbows (almost flat bow width) and I like that, seems to promote a stable bow and must make it easier to shoot, for me anyway. The savannah has no problems with a strap on bow quiver (other longbows I have owned hate them) and is not effected in speed with one on. You can always find a used one, someone is always making the mistake and getting rid of one for under 300 bucks.
As Rattus mentioned the Viper is another one to look at, I was after one for over a year (used) and couldn't find one, gave up and got something else. The Barta bow is shorter and Larry Hatfield has even stated the geometry is better with the Viper (the Viper has carbon as well)


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am considering the Savannah for my next longbow (a Maddog is the other choice), but am concerned about the short length (62").
To compare, my current longbow, a Bama, is 66".

Anyone find the relatively short length of the Savannah a problem ????


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

PS

Are the recent ones as good as the older ones ??

Is the current bow made in the USA or overseas ???


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 2004 Savannah 50#...it's pictured above...but it's like new...not a ding or scratch on it. I have a 30" DL and have no problem reaching my normal anchor point. I think they're still made at the old Damon Howatt plant in Washington state...hand shock?...not any...very smooth...release and then a thud from the arrow hitting the target! Great Bow!:wink:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I've not had any issues with finger pinch on the 62" Savannah drawing 28" - and for a hunting bow I prefer that length. I can shoot it from a ground blind and it is easier to carry in the woods. I seem to bang a 66" bow on stuff a lot more, it's only 2" on each end but it makes a difference for me. Get one, you will not be sorry - and if you don't like it, hey I may need another! Did I mention that they are works of art? Beautiful clear glass over zebrawood laminations. Custom quality and workmanship from a production bow - there's a reason they have sold tons of these.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Love my Savannah, it was my first r/d longbow and I still have it. Shoots great, no handshock and very quiet. Very beautiful wood combination and shoot as well if not better than some custom bows on the market.


----------

